# Robert Sweeney Solicitor



## MB05 (10 Dec 2009)

Has anyone ever used this solicitor for the purchase of a house?  They seem to be the cheapest around and I know that cheap does not always mean good etc so I just wondered if anyone had any experience of them good or bad?


----------



## jun2004 (11 Dec 2009)

Hi
We used this solicitor to purchase our house in March 08.  Found them fine, they are based up the North but also have an office here in town were they meet clients.  Mainly dealt with them through email/phone and only time we met was to sign the contracts.  No complaints at all and would recommend them.
When we bought the house they were coming in at a good 1.5k cheaper than other solicitors.
Good luck...


----------



## MB05 (11 Dec 2009)

Thanks Jun2004


----------



## Gemma (2 Feb 2010)

Hi 
Also thinking of using Robert Sweeney for house purchase, did you go ahead MB05 and if so would appreciate your feedback. He seems cheap, but am wondering is he too cheap! 
Thanks
Gemma


----------



## eoinypony (2 Feb 2010)

Hi,

We used Robert Sweeney to buy our house in Oct 09 and had no problems at all,very good and explained it all clearly when we met in his Dublin office.


----------



## Alli (3 Feb 2010)

Wow!  Thanks for this tip.  Contacted them and got a very competitive quote.

Alli


----------



## Jkgt (21 Mar 2012)

Just wondering has anyone used Robert Sweeney recently for buying a house? 

There quoting €785 professional fee plus outlay... Would there be any additional costs on top of that ect?


----------



## Knuttell (21 Mar 2012)

Jkgt said:


> Just wondering has anyone used Robert Sweeney recently for buying a house?
> 
> There quoting €785 professional fee plus outlay... Would there be any additional costs on top of that ect?



Is that for the sale of your property and the purchase on a new one?


----------



## staff (21 Mar 2012)

Depending on whether the property is Land Registry or Registry of Deeds would give you an idea of how much it would cost to register the property.  

Don't forget there would be VAT at 23% on the €785.

There are other outlays (which I cannot remember) which you would also have to account for but these are all outlays which would be added on to any fee so €785 is a very good starting point.


----------



## Society (21 Mar 2012)

I used him recently for a land reg title.   He's excellent and very good value.  His office are really good to deal with queries etc.


----------



## Jkgt (26 Mar 2012)

Thanks for the replys the €785 is inc the vat.  I'm not sure if the property is land registry or registry of deeds still not picked a house yet ( first time buyer )


----------



## Bananaman (15 Nov 2012)

Sorry to dig up an old thread but I based my decision to go with Robert Sweeney solicitors based on what I had read here for a property purchase.
The fee was cheap however I was very disappointed with the service provided, the Estate Agent had to contact me as correspondence from the vendors solicitors was not being replied to, the bank had to contacted me as loan documents not completed accordingly and come closing date the solicitor was not contactable despite numerous phone calls and email, communication is absolutely and totally appalling. 
Im really sorry I didn’t go with another solicitor, I can’t be sure if and by how long they delayed the transaction. I suppose you get for what you pay for holds in this situation. A couple of hundred extra would have been money well spent.


----------



## dont1know (16 Nov 2012)

We got a great deal of O'Donnell & McKenna (Ian) and had no hassle and they met all my deadlines and kept me well informed.  We actually managed to close a few days early.  Total costs including vat was around €1300 odd, add another 600 for searches etc.

Also have to mention BOI, a delight to deal with.  I'm currently working on another deal with EBS and its a nightmare.  Which bank you go with is even more important.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (16 Nov 2012)

dont1know said:


> We got a great deal of O'Donnell & McKenna (Ian) and had no hassle and they met all my deadlines and kept me well informed.



Yes, but you did have to hassle them at the start accordiing to your earlier post



> They were very slow at the start to get the ball rolling but once I annoyed him enough I can't complain since.


----------



## DirtyH2O (16 Nov 2012)

Bananaman said:


> Sorry to dig up an old thread but I based my decision to go with Robert Sweeney solicitors based on what I had read here for a property purchase.
> The fee was cheap however I was very disappointed with the service provided, the Estate Agent had to contact me as correspondence from the vendors solicitors was not being replied to, the bank had to contacted me as loan documents not completed accordingly and come closing date the solicitor was not contactable despite numerous phone calls and email, communication is absolutely and totally appalling.
> Im really sorry I didn’t go with another solicitor, I can’t be sure if and by how long they delayed the transaction. I suppose you get for what you pay for holds in this situation. A couple of hundred extra would have been money well spent.



Have to second that, missed our closing date twice, lucky it didn't fall through completely.
Zero contact, documentation not returned to vendor's solicitor, agent contacting me due to lack of response, bank missing loan documents only discovered when I contacted bank to verify everyting was in place 2 days before closing.
Still chasing house deeds months after closing.


----------



## dont1know (16 Nov 2012)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Yes, but you did have to hassle them at the start accordiing to


 

Thats very true, but we managed to closed the deal in 5 weeks from deposit to keys been handed over. I think my expectations of what was involved on there side was a bit unfair and a lot of the delay was due to the Vendors solicitor not sending the paper work to them, so I have to take back what I posted earlier to be fair to them. 

You should post the whole quote, the last bit was positive about them and there fee,,,


----------



## Society (16 Nov 2012)

Have to join the chorus of disapproval i'm afraid.  Hasn't registered our property over a year later, no callbacks, no communication..........nothing.
Not worth the stress and grey hairs.........cheap is not better...


----------



## Knuttell (18 Nov 2012)

Society said:


> Have to join the chorus of disapproval i'm afraid.  Hasn't registered our property over a year later, no callbacks, no communication..........nothing.
> Not worth the stress and grey hairs.........cheap is not better...



Get onto the Law society.


----------



## ryaner (19 Nov 2012)

Society said:


> Have to join the chorus of disapproval i'm afraid.  Hasn't registered our property over a year later, no callbacks, no communication..........nothing.
> Not worth the stress and grey hairs.........cheap is not better...



If you mean registered as in showing in the Property Price Register, then don't take it as not appearing as not registered. I've been seeing properties from 2010 getting added in every update since it went live.


----------



## Society (19 Nov 2012)

It's not registered on the property price register nor in the land registry


----------

